# Homozygous coloured stallions



## kateD (11 June 2007)

does anyone know of any good quliety coloured homozygous (soz if Iv spelt that wrong!) stallions. Ive got a mare by grannex, (tbxwd) and would like to put her to a coloured stalion but nothing to chunky any  
	
	
		
		
	


	




ideas?


----------



## Bananaman (11 June 2007)

*Goshka Ringo* ........appears chunky in the stud photos but isn't so in the flesh and has bred some quality stock. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*Sempers Spirit* ...........young stallion with first crop on the ground this year.  Looks promising. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*Tom tom* ...............another young stallion.


----------



## Thistle (11 June 2007)

Have a look for my posts, one may still be in New Lounge though.


----------



## vhf (11 June 2007)

Can second Ringo - and family stud has the foals to prove it.   Second crop arriving now, two beauties from last year. Real crackers with looks, paces, temperament and colour.


----------



## MillionDollar (11 June 2007)

Another vote for Goshka Ringo, the photos don't do him justice at all. His temperament is second to none, the stud's owners children ride him. But i am completely biased as my mares are in-foal to him  
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.goshka.co.uk/Goshka%20Ringo.htm


----------



## ColouredFan (11 June 2007)

Another vote for Ringo, he produces stunning stock, my mare will be going to him next time


----------



## special design (11 June 2007)

It depends what you want to breed ? there are not many sporthorse homozygous stallions to use
but the ones that are available are all very different, you are best looking at them all, and see which one suits your mare in conformation and bloodlines. 
Sempers Spirits foals are starting to arrive the 1st one is very elegant and flashy moving but it is a full TB mare, the next mare to foal from him is a more substantial type, as soon as they arrive they will be on the website to view.


----------



## markvannunen (11 June 2007)

Like special design said, it depends on what you want to breed and what kind of mare you have. All 3 stallions have there own quality. 
There is a very nice foal of Semper's Spirit on their website and you can see some of TomTom's foal's on his website to.


----------



## markvannunen (11 June 2007)

Forgot to tell:

www.homozygous-stallion.com


----------



## kateD (12 June 2007)

Thanks for the advise, I would like to bred something to event, my mare is 15.3hh wbxtb by Grannex (wb) and has evented to intermediate and cci 1* so far. Id like to bred a bit of size and scope to her, so would poss go for a stallion with some Dutch Showjumpimg bloodlines.


----------



## Damien (21 June 2007)

If your looking for an eventer i reckon out of the homozygous stallions in the UK Sempers Spirit would best suit, he has very good legs!!!!!!!!  shows great scope in his jump in and his paces are what a good horse should be, with good hock action and engagment and ample shoulder reach. As with all good sport horses a horse must have good legs to remain sound year after year. Your mare has some lovely breeding, Grannex by Grannus a tremendous jumping line, the Grannus bloodline "can" produce long weaker backed offspring so you need to bear this in mind, but another reason I would go for Sempers Spirit as he has a nice short strong back.


----------



## Peasfriend (23 June 2007)

My Ringo two year old (out of a NH type TB mare) will hopefully go eventing.  He definitely is not a chunky boy although he is tall!


----------

